# impossible de se connecter à iCloud depuis ce matin



## mikalak (9 Août 2013)

Bonjour, 
Depuis ce matin, et sans aucun action volontaire de ma part, mon compte icloud est déconnecté, il m'est impossible de me connecter. 
Je l'ai constaté en voyant ma TC clignoté (oriange).
Avez vous ce genre de problème.
merci 
mika


----------



## r e m y (9 Août 2013)

Tu es déconnecté d'iCloud ? Ou déconnecté d'Internet ?

Quelle info donne Utilitaire Airport par rapport au porblème que signale la TC en clignotant orange ?


-----------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) :_
*Dans ce fil, il est question d&#8217;iCloud. En conséquence, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!! 

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## mikalak (9 Août 2013)

je suis connecté à TC capsule  sans aucun souci, si ce n'est qu'elle clignote orange. Ce matin, je suis passé au bureau, et même problème , impossible de me connecter à icloud et ce depuis mon iphone, ipad, macbookpro et imac.
petite question, le mot de passe a t il une periode de validité? je me souviens l'avoir changé l'an passé à cette même période.


----------



## r e m y (9 Août 2013)

Mais il faudrait savoir POURQUOI la TC clignote orange.
SI c'est parce qu'elle a perdu la connexion à Internet, c'est normal que les appareils qui se connecte à cette TC ne puisse plus accéder à iCloud!

Utilitaire Airport et cliquer sur le point orange (ou le panneau triangulaire) qui figure à côté de la TC. Ca affichera la cause du clignotement orange

Vous pouvez aussi éteindre et rallumer la TC pour la réinitialiser. Elle devrait alors se reconnecter à Internet et le voyant repasser au vert


----------



## mikalak (9 Août 2013)

Ce matin,  chez moi la TC clignotait et en ouvrant mon ipad, un message me demandait d'entrer mon mot de passe  icloud 
Je l'ai tapé, mais rien n'y fait...

Arrivé au bureau, je  démarre mon imac et mon macbook pro, (connexion pro via une norme airport), bis repetita, un message m'invitant à entrer mon mot de passe icloud, et rien n'y fait. Je n'ai donc plus acceder à ma messagerie icloud...

J'en ai déduis que ma TC clignotait ce matin a cause de la déconnexion au compte icloud. 

Enfin, lorsque je tape mon mot de passe dans utilitaire icloud, un message m'indique que mon mot de passe est incorrect...


----------



## r e m y (9 Août 2013)

ah ok... je n'avais pas compris que tu avais le même problème chez toi ET au bureau.

C'est donc probablement un problème chez Apple sur les serveurs iCloud. 

Mercredi MacG signalait que certains services du cloud d'Apple connaissaient des problèmes.

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/260830...apple-en-panne-pour-certains-utilisateurs-maj

C'est sans doute encore le cas

Ne change rien dans tes configurations (le pb ne vient pas de chez toi) et patiente jusqu'à ce que ce soit réglé chez Apple


----------



## mikalak (9 Août 2013)

je patiente, je vous tiendrais informé dès que le service reprendra.


----------



## r e m y (9 Août 2013)

note au modérateur...
Et donc la discussion avait bien sa place dans le forum iCloud!


----------



## mikalak (9 Août 2013)

J'ai consulté la page de l'état du systeme Icloud (http://www.apple.com/fr/support/systemstatus/), aucun dysfonctionnement n'est reporté. 
Par ailleurs, je me suis aperçu que cela faisait un an jour pour jour que mon mot de passe avait été réinitialisé. 
Tout cela étant bizarre, j'ai donc décidé de modifier mon mot de passe....
Apres un démarrage, tout est revenu à la normale, je me peux donc me connecter à icloud...
voila,  on peut dire que le problème est résolu...
mika
Bizaaaaaaarrrrre


----------



## mikalak (7 Novembre 2013)

Depuis mon premier post, je reçois  encore et toujours des mails d'Apple m'indiquant que mon mot de passe iCloud a été réinitialisé...

J'ai du changer 15 fois de mot de passe avant d'appeler l'assistance Apple. 
La personne que j'ai eu reconnaissait bien le bug, et m'a expliqué que je n'étais pas le seul et qu' Apple se penche (pencherait) sur le problème...
En attendant, elle m'a simplement conseillé de patenter sagement et de continuer de changer de mot passe  iCloud  à chaque réinitialisation intempestive avec une incrémentation XXXXXXXX1, XXXXXXXX2, ...... 

Voila, j'attend donc...  avec certaines (Réinitialisation mot de passe iCloud - Forums MacBidouille)


je suis preneur de toutes autres  solutions, je ne vais pas continuer à changer mon mot de passe iCloud tous les 20 jours; sachant qu'a chaque fois, je dois entrer le nouveau mot de passe pour iMessage, face time, .... et ce sur un MacBook Pro, un imac, un iphone et un ipad...

mika


----------



## mikalak (10 Novembre 2013)

mikalak a dit:


> Depuis mon premier post, je reçois  encore et toujours des mails d'Apple m'indiquant que mon mot de passe iCloud a été réinitialisé...
> 
> J'ai du changer 15 fois de mot de passe avant d'appeler l'assistance Apple.
> La personne que j'ai eu reconnaissait bien le bug, et m'a expliqué que je n'étais pas le seul et qu' Apple se penche (pencherait) sur le problème...
> ...



La situation devient vraiment critique, encore deux changements de mot de passe en 1 semaine, là je commence à me poser sérieusement des questions sur le fiabilité d'Icloud... Je ne peux pas me permettre de refaire toutes les opérations de réinitialisation sans cesse...
Pas de réponse ou de solutions chez l'assistance Apple, pas solutions dans les forums, ....
Même si vous n'avez pas eu ce problème, que pourriez vous me conseiller. J'envisage de faire un clean installe  total sur mon imac et mon MacBook Pro et une réinitialisation de mon iphone et ipad.
mika


----------

